# Ginger & White - Hampstead



## Glenn

In an area packed full of cafes, patisseries and tearooms, Ginger and White stands out from the crowd.

The team are passionate about their coffee, serving lovingly prepared flat whites and other espresso based drinks (using Squaremile beans) from a La Marzocco 3 group with an Anfim grinder.

The coffee is paired with an appetising menu, using locally sourced produce, oozing quality, and embracing the slow food ethos.

The table service menu has been designed by published food stylist Tonia George, whose books can be read (and purchased) whilst you relax over coffee and boiled egg soldiers or a sausage and brown sauce butty.

Located on a pedestrianised side street, just away from the hustle and bustle of Hampstead High Street, you'll be able to find a table to suit your style, either inside (couches, communal tables, people watching seats at the window), or dining al-fresco outside where you can be seen.

Don't just stop at 1 coffee, have another (I can recommend the macchiato) and try the cakes and pastries.

Honest food, great coffee and a funky vibe puts Ginger and White on the map for any visitor to London's Northern suburbs.


----------

